
Ask HN: Resources for teenager who likes to build games - jimnotgym
My 14 year old son loves making games. He builds a lot in Scratch, he designs lots of models in Blender. He knows a bit of Python. But he is building lots of bits of games, and not really making rewarding progress.  It feels like he could do with some kind of &#x27;how to&#x27; to join it together. There are so many books and video courses out there,  I wonder what people have found effective? Would something on Unity be the next best step or something else? It&#x27;s a bit of a vague question,  but it is a very broad subject and outside of my sphere of experience.
======
babuskov
Let him try Godot. It's a great step forward without having to learn
everything that Unity requires.

~~~
jimnotgym
Thanks. Can you recommend the Godot tutorials?

~~~
babuskov
Start here to understand the basics:

[http://docs.godotengine.org/en/2.1/learning/step_by_step/sce...](http://docs.godotengine.org/en/2.1/learning/step_by_step/scenes_and_nodes.html)

and soon he will get to create a first game:

[http://docs.godotengine.org/en/2.1/learning/step_by_step/sim...](http://docs.godotengine.org/en/2.1/learning/step_by_step/simple_2d_game.html)

Or maybe do it the other way around. Try to go directly into making the game,
and if he doesn't figure out something, he can go a few steps back (see
navigation menu on the left)

~~~
jimnotgym
Thanks we will give it a go

